# DD-WRT compatible router



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Jul 24, 2015)

Can you please suggest routers upto Rs 2500 max with USB sharing,dual antennas that are compatible with DD-WRT?Basically I want to download torrent files in the range of 10GB+ without keeping my system turned on.

Also I have a TP-LINK w8968 modem.Can I use this to download torrent directly to its ftp i.e to the drive attached to the modem's usb port?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 24, 2015)

That tplink router is DD-WRT compatible if I am not wrong


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2015)

better setup a Raspberry Pi2 and use it for downloading/torrenting stuff.

Known incompatible devices - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Jul 26, 2015)

ZTR said:


> That tplink router is DD-WRT compatible if I am not wrong



No..it isn't as it is an ADSL router.



SaiyanGoku said:


> better setup a Raspberry Pi2 and use it for downloading/torrenting stuff.



Well I have a preference for router but how much would that cost and will it support ext hdd of 1TB.Also Can I run it 24x7?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

AbhishekKumar29010 said:


> Well I have a preference for router but how much would that cost and will it support ext hdd of 1TB.Also Can I run it 24x7?



How to Turn a Raspberry Pi into an Always-On BitTorrent Box

Total cost should be close to 4k

Yes you can run it 24*7

Pi 2 board alone costs 2.8k

I don't think there are routers with your requirements in the budget specified.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 27, 2015)

You can buy this-
*www.kickstarter.com/projects/1123481999/remix-mini-the-worlds-first-true-android-pc

At 1 k it's complete home entertainment solution + extreme productivity and way much polished than RPi2


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Jul 28, 2015)

Budget increased to Rs 4000.Now I am confused whether to buy a router or Raspberry Pi 2.
How good are Android PCs?Would you recommend them?
I want to invest in something that can work for 24x7 without going kaput in some months 

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> You can buy this-
> *www.kickstarter.com/projects/1123481999/remix-mini-the-worlds-first-true-android-pc
> 
> At 1 k it's complete home entertainment solution + extreme productivity and way much polished than RPi2



I don't think it is available in India.

- - - Updated - - -

Ordered raspberry pi 2 from here: NEW Raspberry PI 2 Model B Original ELEMENT14 900MHz Quad Core CPU 1GB RAM | eBay


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2015)

AbhishekKumar29010 said:


> Budget increased to Rs 4000.Now I am confused whether to buy a router or Raspberry Pi 2.
> How good are Android PCs?Would you recommend them?
> I want to invest in something that can work for 24x7 without going kaput in some months
> 
> ...



Cancel the order. Crazypi.com has it for Rs 2.8k.


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Jul 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cancel the order. Crazypi.com has it for Rs 2.8k.


Actually I'm getting it for around 2.8k with some coupon applied B).What case do you recommend for it.It should be a sturdy+transparent one


----------



## icebags (Jul 28, 2015)

AbhishekKumar29010 said:


> Actually I'm getting it for around 2.8k with some coupon applied B).What case do you recommend for it.It should be a sturdy+transparent one



*i.imgur.com/orbTo6q.png?1


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Aug 1, 2015)

Got my raspberry pi with the case today.Here are some pics:






- - - Updated - - -

There's one problem I am facing.
When I attach my USB 3.0 1TB WD My Passport(ntfs formatted) to it,The red light of raspi goes out(even though it can be accessed through SSH) and my disk doesn't show up when I run fdisk,so I am not able to mount it.Is it because of power issues.I can access my pendrive just fine.I am powering the raspi using a Samsung 2.0A charger.Should I use a powered USB HUB?Please guide me in this regards.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2015)

AbhishekKumar29010 said:


> Got my raspberry pi with the case today.Here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 15663
> View attachment 15664
> ...



Yes, it'll be better if you use a powered USB hub.


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Aug 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, it'll be better if you use a powered USB hub.


Which one do you recommend?They're a bit expensive,I think


----------

